# The old ways are coming back



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.dailytech.com/Computercontrolled+Skysail+Saves+Money+Cuts+Emissions/article11210.htm


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

pretty neat


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

That reminds me of "Wind Wagon Smith" that set about to help Wichita, Kansas establish transportation to and from the city. Each year the city pays homage to ol' WWS.

http://www.wagonmasters.org/about/windwagonsmith.html

I think that the kite sail aided ship is super. Did you know that there is speculation and testing has been done on the theory that kites aided or were used to build the great pyramids? Yes, indeed. Also to raise obelisks.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

It is amazing what a little modern technology applied to old ideas can do. The old Jacobs windmill that powered the family farm is now modernized and will power the local town. The sunny parlor window has evolved into a trough solar electric plant. Yes, modern technology with old ideas used wisely can revolutionize our world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

wy_white_wolf said:


> http://www.dailytech.com/Computercontrolled+Skysail+Saves+Money+Cuts+Emissions/article11210.htm


That is cool!


----------

